# Just an update and chatter....



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, not been on in a few weeks and still pretty new :

Me - 31
Hubby 42

I was diagnosed with PCOS years ago and hubby told before i met him that he cant have kids.
Been off pill and no contraception for 2 years and tried with a previous partner with no luck.

Just had swab, smear and blood results - all normal! Had day 21 bloods taken today...back in next week for more as irregular periods.

Waiting hubbys results - he still had to have them....expecting abnormal though.

Feel this is gonna be a loooonnnng process!!


----------



## Mrs-B (Feb 7, 2012)

I know what you mean about long process.  I went for my HSG and they were unable to do it so I know have to wait to be put to sleep to have it done.  Appointments 12-14 weeks wait.    So frustrating.


----------

